# Lift Box remote for TV



## vogelth (Nov 30, 2011)

TV works, but won't lift out of cabinet.........(.remote very flimsy).


----------



## vogelth (Nov 30, 2011)

*TV lift*

Just returned to our FL home to find our TV lift in our cabinet is not working. We replaced the battery in the remote, the light comes on when we push the UP button, but no response. Big problem----cause the TV is buried in the cabinet. Who can fix this?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Why would you replace the battery, when that is not why it is not working. As I stated in the sister post of this, have you thought about looking at the part that is not working. In other works, breaker tripped, gfci if powered off of that, needs reset, if it has a power cord, plug not in the outlet. Who knows, you are there, none of the rest of us are there at your place to see.


----------

